# VSPD (virtuel serial ports driver) uu viele physical ports



## Trebjun (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich benutze die simulation software VSPD (virtuel serial ports driver) für einige Anwendungen. normaler weise hatte ich immer drei physikal port, doch seit kurzem sind ziemlich viele Ports in der Liste (siehe Anhang). Ich kann mir das überhaupt nicht erklären, wie die dahin kommen Wenn ich jetzt mithilfe des Gerätemanagers meine Ports überprüfe, dann werden mir nur meine bekannten drei angezeigt. 
Weiß jemand von euch, wo die dinger in die Liste kommen könnten und wie man sie wieder löscht?

Danke,

MfG Trebjun


----------

